# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  CiU y PPC tumban una propuesta para que el Parlamento rechace "cualquier" trasvase del Ebro

## sergi1907

El resto de grupos de la cámara han dado apoyo a la iniciativa presentada por Esquerra.

Los votos de CiU y PPC en el Parlament han conseguido tumbar una propuesta de resolución que Esquerra ha presentado en el Debate de Política General de este viernes para evitar trasvases en el Ebro. El texto de ERC pedía "reafirmar el compromiso político con las Tierras del Ebro, rechazando cualquier intento de trasvase del agua del río Ebro". La propuesta instaba también al gobierno del Estado a "presentar el redactado definitivo del nuevo Plan Hidrológico de la Cuenca del Ebro de forma inmediata, incluyendo un caudal ambiental para el tramo final del río y su delta, de acuerdo con los criterios de la Comisión para la Sostenibilidad de las Tierras del Ebro ". El PSC, ICV-EUiA, ERC, SI y C 's ha dado apoyo.

http://www.diaridetarragona.com/ebre...vasament/lebre

----------


## Comizo

Ya se están fraguando los primeros pactos postelectorales, y el Ebro no es más que otro cromo que intercambiar a saber por qué prebenda.

 Una pena porque, personalmente pienso, que como su defensa no tenga una respuesta ciudadana contundente y sin fisura, será el próximo río que destrocen. Más aún de lo que ya está.

----------


## sergi1907

Totalmente de acuerdo Comizo.

Lamentablemente creo que será un tema que pronto dará que hablar.

Saludos :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Este sábado se ha celebrado una asamblea informativa en Tortosa con la presencia de unas 350 personas.

La Plataforma en Defensa del Ebro no descarta volver a salir a la calle para detener la nueva amenaza de un trasvase del Ebro. Ante la demanda de un trasvase del Ebro por parte de la Diputación de Castellón, la plataforma ha celebrado este sábado una asamblea informativa con la asistencia de unas 350 personas. El portavoz de la Plataforma en Defensa del Ebro (PDE), Juan Antonio Panisello, ha explicado a la ACN que han tenido "una respuesta muy buena" y ha anunciado que "es muy posible que tengamos que volver a la movilización" por el posible cambio de gobierno en el Estado. "Si el PP sube todos sabemos que sus políticas hidráulicas son totalmente favorables al trasvase", sentenció. La demanda de la Diputación de Castellón encendió todas las alarmas en las Tierras del Ebro y generó una ola de declaraciones de rechazo. Así, el Consejo Comarcal del Baix Ebre y los ayuntamientos de Amposta, Tortosa, Sant Carles de la Ràpita (Montsià) y Flix (Ribera de Ebre) aprobaron mociones de rechazo a la demanda de un trasvase de agua del Ebro efectuada por la Diputación de Castellón. Todas las mociones, de forma unánime, rechazan la petición de 90 hectómetros cúbicos de agua anuales del ente provincial castellonense recordando la inexistencia de "sobrantes" en el Ebro, según los científicos, y la necesidad de que resuelvan los déficits de agua por otras vías alternativas.

"Si no se resuelve a favor del territorio propondremos movilizaciones"
En este contexto, la Plataforma en Defensa del Ebro (PDE) ha celebrado este sábado por la noche un acto informativo para analizar la situación. Según ha explicado a la ACN Juan Antonio Panisello, la asamblea celebrada en la Auditoría Felip Pedrell de Tortosa, en la que han asistido unas 350 personas, ha servido para explicar la situación actual y de las repercusiones que puede tener si el Gobierno español no se pronuncia y si gana el PP pero no se han convocado movilizaciones porque sólo era un acto informativo. Con todo, aseguró que "hemos recibido una respuesta muy buena de la gente" y avisó de que "el próximo paso en caso de que no se resuelva a favor del territorio será evidentemente proponer movilizaciones y actos en la calle".

Los cambios de voto de CiU, una contradicción "totalmente incomprensible" Panisello ha referido también a los votos contrarios de CiU en las Tierras del Ebro, que ha apoyado las mociones de rechazo al trasvase, y el Gobierno, ya que los votos de CiU y PPC en el Parlament lograron tumbar este viernes una propuesta de resolución presentada por ERC en el Debate de Política General para evitar trasvases en el Ebro. El texto de ERC pedía "reafirmar el compromiso político con las Tierras del Ebro, rechazando cualquier intento de trasvase del agua del río Ebro". La propuesta instaba también al gobierno del Estado a "presentar el redactado definitivo del nuevo Plan Hidrológico de la Cuenca del Ebro de forma inmediata, incluyendo un caudal ambiental para el tramo final del río y su delta, de acuerdo con los criterios de la Comisión para la Sostenibilidad de las Tierras del Ebro ". El PSC, ICV-EUiA, ERC, SI y C 's sí apoyaron.

Panisello ha asegurado que "es totalmente incomprensible" que el Gobierno "no tenga en cuenta una moción que rechaza el trasvase". Sin embargo, insistió en que la PDE nunca ha entrado en campaña y ha atribuido a este hecho el éxito de la plataforma. "Nosotros lo que hacemos es defender el territorio y si hay que salir a la calle salimos, nunca nos casaremos con nadie", sentenció, y añadió que "el río Ebro será el motor y el recurso estratégico para nuestro desarrollo, no puede ser moneda de cambio ". "El futuro de las Tierras del Ebro no puede pasar nunca por la venta del agua", espetó. Panisello ha dicho a la ACN que piden al gobierno español "que acabe el trabajo" y conteste la petición de agua del Ebro que hizo la Diputación de Castellón y que una sentencia del Tribunal Supremo obliga a dar una respuesta.

http://www.diaridetarragona.com/ebre.../transvasament

----------


## Comizo

Pues ahí lo tenemos.

Espero que la gente esté concienciada y dispuesta a soportar toda la enorme presión que se viene encima del Ebro los próximos años.

Ya hemos visto que CIU ha pactado alguna contraprestación, por lo que la vía política, como siempre es muy poco fiable. Lo único que lee queda como defensa al Ebro es una movilización masiva de los afectados y la gente que entendemos que los planes futuros lo van a machacar.

----------

